# instructors



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

so those of you that are instructors at resorts...how did you land that job? were there any pre-requisits? does it pay for the apartment and such? 

Its something i would love to do here in the next year or so and i was just wondering what i needed to do to possibly score a job like that. thanks!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

get qualified would be a first good step. aasi or casi.

then check resort adverts; i am pretty sure vacancies arise all season long as people get fired / quit....

it won't make you rich, and you'll probably live in a shed filled with 5 bunk beds... but its better than being a human guinea pig for experimental drugs!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah i figured...my problem is i'm only 19 years old and i live in kansas. effing kansas. so i'd like to know that i had a job on lockdown before i moved to where ever. i'm a damn good rider i've been doing it for 10 years or so now and i make the 5 hour drive as much as i can. what do i need to do to get certified?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

well i live in the UK and so your access to hills is better than mine!

if you want to teach in the US, then it is AASI (ask mike or snowolf about this as that is who they pay to give them their stripes)

when i did my casi in whistler, many other fellow wannabes were on their course with a promise of employment if they passed. the same can be done for you i reckon....

you ain't gonna get a job without a qualification first tho, no matter how good you can demonstrate your skills. you need the certificate.

check the 'instructors' thread in here or go direct to the AASI www site.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

That post was exactly what i was looking for. Helps A LOT. So if i understood correctly i need to just find an opening as an entry level instructor? then they will put me through the courses and certifications?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

awesome. me being 19 isnt going to hurt me is it? i dont see why it would but then again you never know.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Okay thats good :thumbsup: My goal is to land a job at copper mountain or maybe breckenridge or winter park. But starting up i'd pretty much take anything that would get me on the right track. Thanks so much for the help man, much appriciated!


----------

